# ATS Telecom 65,95



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2004)

Auf meinen Brief, der nur so mit Argumenten von der Regulierungsbehörde und dem Missbrauchsgesetz zu den Dialern gewimmelt hat (homepage der RegTP ist ganz gut)
hat sich der ATS Kundendienst gemeldet:

Sie weisen darauf hin, daß sie keinen Dialer verwendet haben. Das hatte ich auch erwartet, wird doch das Gesetz durch eine technische Finesse etwas umgangen.

Aber sie schreiben (immerhin) auch: "Leider ist auf elektronischem Wege von unserer Seite nicht ermittelbar, wer die geb.pflichtigen Nutzungen zu den genannten Zeite von Ihrem Anschluß durchgeführt hat"...

Das ist ja fast schon die Flanke, mit der man schießen kann, oder? Ein minderjähriges Kind ist schon das 1. Agrument.
Das 2. Argument wäre dann, dass auch mit Erwachsenen so einfach kein Vertrag zustande kommt, keine Tastenwahl zur Vertragszustimmung benutzt wurde, somit die Rechnung keine Grundlage etc etc.

Ist das gut???


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2004)

*ATS...040er Trick*

Da sich keiner meldet, fast 50 aber meinen Beitrag gelesen haben, hier mein neuester Brief:

ich muß Ihnen leider widersprechen, daß ein ordentlicher Vertrag zustandekommen ist.
Auch wenn Sie keine Dialer einsetzen, gelten doch Grundsätze aus dem BGB. Wer auch nur einige juristische Grundkenntnisse davon hat, weiß 

1. daß nur unter Vollkaufleuten ein Vertrag auch „durch Schweigen“ zustandekommt. Da ich jedoch kein Vollkaufmann bin, ist daher ein konkreter Vertragswille erforderlich, der für meinen Anschluß jedoch nicht gegeben war und ist. 
2. von meinem Anschluß sind zudem keinerlei Bestätigungen verbaler oder technischer Art erfolgt, die einen Vertragsabschluß zu den von Ihnen genannten Konditionen bestätigen. Ein Vertrag ist daher auch nicht zustandegekommen.
3. wenn ich als „Rechnungsempfänger“ aber gar keinen Vertrag geschlossen habe, so ist die zugesandte „Rechnung“ auch ohne Wirkung. (Sie hätten mir auch eine Postkarte schicken können.)
4. Zudem können Sie nicht jedem Anschlußinhaber unterstellen, automatisch mit Ihnen Vertragspartner geworden zu sein, da z.B. in unserem Hause auch minderjährige Personen wohnen, die juristisch nicht in der Lage sind, derlei Verträge ohne Zustimmung abzuschließen. 
5. Sollte Ihre Nummer angewählt worden sein, so muß dies irrtümlich durch eine falsche Ziffer gewesen sein und unter 60sek gelegen haben, bis der Irrtum erkannt worden ist.

Wie Sie zu recht schreiben, können Sie auch gar nicht ermitteln („leider ist auf elektronischen Wege von unserer Seite nicht ermittelbar, wer die gebührenpflichtigen Nutzungen ..durchgeführt hat.“), wer überhaupt einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat. 
Von daher ist eine „Rechnungstellung“ für einen gar nicht abgeschlossenen Vertrag rechtlich unwirksam. 

Ich forde Sie daher auf, Ihre „Rechnung“ 
bis 20.12.04 zurückziehen
und keinerlei weitere Versuche zu unternehmen, die Sache weiter zu verfolgen. 
Andernfalls muß ich davon ausgehen, daß Sie in betrügerischer Absicht von mir ohne vertragliche Grundlage Geld erhalten wollen. 

Dies würde mich dann zwingen, bei der StA Hamburg eine Strafanzeige gegen ATS einzureichen. Sie können davon ausgehen, daß ich Ihr Vorgehen dann öffentlich machen werde. Ihre Bank würde sicher dann auch über die Strafanzeige informiert.

Was meint Ihr? Ist das wirksam und gut?

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort aus dem Betreff entfernt]*


----------



## sascha (14 Dezember 2004)

> Was meint Ihr? Ist das wirksam und gut?





> Da sich keiner meldet, fast 50 aber meinen Beitrag gelesen haben



Bitte immer dessen bewusst sein, dass Du hier keine individuelle Rechtsberatung erhalten wirst.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Dezember 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Sie weisen darauf hin, daß sie keinen Dialer verwendet haben. Das hatte ich auch erwartet, wird doch das Gesetz durch eine technische Finesse etwas umgangen.


 Wie ist das denn nun, wenn ich zB eine über Videotext beworbene 040-Nummer anwähle? Was läuft da ab? Hat das schon jemand probiert?
Mich interessiert das hauptsächlich wegen der Tatsache, dass Firmen, die ein entsprechendes Monatsabo zB bei ***TV bewerben (040-***) ja keineswegs unseriöse kleine Klitschen sind, sondern Unternehmen, die großen deutschen Firmen mit namhaftesten Referenzen (bis hin zum Bundespräsidenten?) zumindest "organisatorisch" nahestehen.
Soll ich tatsächlich mal 65 Euro investieren? Naja, das würde ich mir halt gern ersparen...


----------



## Qoppa (15 Dezember 2004)

@ Gast

ich glaube, es kam hier nur deswegen keine Antwort, weil Deine Briefe (meiner Meinung nach) wirklich gut sind, also gar keiner Hilfe bedürfen,

- und vielleicht auch weil das Thema woanders diskutiert wird:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7020&highlight=ats
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8231&highlight=ats


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

*ATS gibt nicht nach /ich nicht auf!!*

Anbei mein Schreiben von Anfang Januar:

Sie bestätigen in Ihrem Schreiben v. 22.12.04, daß Sie meinen Widerspruch v. xx.12.04 erhalten haben. Ich hatte darin eigentlich m.E. ausführlich auch für Nichtjuristen erklärt, warum es gar keine „Rechnungsgrundlage“ gibt und es so nicht funktioniert.

Wie bereits erklärt, ist ein ordentlicher Vertrag aus den verschiedenen Gründen nicht zustandegekommen. Es ist nun nicht meine Beweislast sondern Ihre, daß ein Vertrag zustandegekommen ist. Die Zusendung meines Einzelnachweises ist daher unerheblich.

Ich fordere Sie daher nochmals, die „Rechnung“ für einen nicht vorhandenen Vertrag zurückzuziehen und mir dies 
bis 15.1.2004

zu bestätigen und keinerlei weitere Versuche zu unternehmen, die Sache weiter zu verfolgen. Andernfalls muß ich davon ausgehen, daß Sie in betrügerischer Absicht von mir ohne vertragliche Grundlage Geld erhalten wollen. Aber nicht mit mir!

Dies würde mich dann zwingen, bei der StA Hamburg eine Strafanzeige gegen ATS einzureichen. Oder sollten dort schon mehrere Anzeigen vorliegen? Sie können davon ausgehen, daß ich Ihr Vorgehen dann öffentlich machen werde. Ihre Bank würde sicher dann auch über die Strafanzeige informiert. 

Am 6.1. kam schon wieder neue Post, "nachdem der bisherige Schriftwechsel wohl zu keinem Ergebnis führt und ich wohl nicht zahlen wollte, würde man die abschließende Bezahlung bis xx.05 erwarten.

Ich habe es jetzt wirklich satt (im Gegensatz zu vielen Anderen, die einfach zahlen, um nicht zu Hause Ärger zu bekommen) aber diesen [] darf man nicht das Geld in den Rachen werfen..Oder?

Nun bekommen die Post von meinem Anwalt, weil ich auch nicht unbedingt den Mahnbescheid haben möchte. Vielleicht habe ich jetzt Ruhe? Mal sehen...  

Tschüß

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2005)

*ATS Telecom*

Hey, ich habe bei der ATS Telecom gearbeitet.

Die Sache ist garnicht so kompliziert wie es hier gemalt wird.
Wenn man mit Damen telefonieren möchte, ruft man, wenn nicht dann nicht.
Ganz einfach.
Der Tarif wird in der Werbung beschrieben, wo liegt also das Problem.
Wenn 0190-Nummern gewählt werden, muß der Anschlußinhaber das auch zahlen, unabhängig davon ob es die Kinder waren oder nicht.
Und genau wie 0190-Nummern lassen sich auch diese Nummer sperren.

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht.


----------



## sascha (21 Januar 2005)

> Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht.



Macht nichts. Ruf einfach bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg an, die erklären Dir das sicherlich


----------



## sascha (21 Januar 2005)

Thread hier dann geschlossen. Weitere Diskussion hier

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8940

oder hier

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7020


----------

